# Basic Question re Renting Worldmark Points



## Amy5000 (Apr 14, 2007)

Hi All.  I'm a newbie here.  I was wondering what's the best way to rent Worldmark points.  I'm familiar with how renting DVC points works over on the DISBoards, but I haven't found anything similar for Worldmark Points.  

I'd like to work with some point holder b/c we need a specific combination of days rather than a full week...if that makes any sense.  

Anyway, could anyone point me in the right direction?

Thanks in advance for any insight.  

Amy


----------



## cotraveller (Apr 14, 2007)

The WorldMark forum, http://forums.trendwest.com/ubb-threads/ubbthreads.php , has a rental board.  While most of the forum is open to anyone, you have to be registered as an owner to view and/or post on the rental section.  That gives you some protection since anyone posting credits (points) for rent there must also be an owner.  A non-owner cannot rent WorldMark credits, either as a seller or a buyer.  You negoiate prices, terms, etc., via private message, email, or other means, not directly on the WorldMark forum.

You will find WorldMark credits on eBay also, but the prices tend to be higher.


----------

